# 2 BAR Disaster ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

Hey guys, Today I Wanted to see how much boost the supercharger was forcing in my sentra, with out the use of the hks bleeder valve. So I took it for a spin around the block. right out the drive way, I gave it some gas at 2g rpm and it jerked me back int to the seat. I started driving down the street keeping a steady 2-3rpm, untill I looked in my rear view mirror, and saw smoke start to build up behind me. So I stopped , then a crap load of smoke started coming from my hood. I poped the hood and found every thing covered in oil, with the smoke coming from oil on the manifold. I rolled it back to my house and started thinking. It leaked oil from about every seal on the engine. How could that be? High is the oil pressure? I sat the looking at it for 30min, untill i found it. hose that goes from the valve cover and recurculates it back in to the intake pipe was still conected, which ended up pressurizing everything in motor, making it leak oil from the valve cove, and other places. This set up was fine using the wasted gate, so how much boost it it running now I thought. I hooked up a crappy APC boost gauge in Bar. and cranked it up. At Idle it sat at .5 bar 7psi ! ! I gave it just a little gas 2-3k and it pined the gauge at 1.5bar (22psi) ! ! ! I almost crapped my pants in horror ! I called my friend to tell him the news, and asked him to bring a different boost gauge to my house. He came over with an Autometer gauge in psi. Making a pond of moter oil below the ga16, we hooked up the secound gaudge. I told him and his friend to watch the gaudge as I flipped the SC, switch. It ran Idle fluctuating between 5-7psi, and then I gave it just a little gas (2500) and the boost gaude shot to 25psi ! I did not know you could get that much boost from a supercharger. I dont even want to know what the boost would be at 5-6k rpm (40psi?). If you do not belive me, I will get pics of this stuff shortly. My sentra is leaking massive amouts of oil from the rear main seal now, it must of poped the seal right out. And I am not going to fix it. It will be on ebay in a day or two. If any one lives in marietta ga and thinks Im BSing, feel free to come to my house and see it with your own eyes. I will go now and take pics of everything. So much for the 9psi pully, lol

Thanks , Snail


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha....


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.........


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

brilliant. ..................................and the close.


----------

